# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  7ο meeting 2007 Πειραιά, Μεγάλη Τετάρ 20:30 4/4 FloCafe Ζεας

## smarag

Meeting Πειραιά και γειτονικών περιοχών (ρέντης, Νίκαια, Κερατσίνι, Περαμα, Κορυδαλλός, κλπ) στο Flocafe Marina Zeas την Μεγάλη Τετάρτη 4/4 στις 20:30. 

Καλεσμένοι όλοι γνωστοί και άγνωστοι από όλες τις περιοχές και περίχωρα.

----------


## papashark

Θα έχει κουλουράκια νηστίσημα, τσουρεκάκι, και όσοι έρθουν νωρίς θα τους μεταλάβω κιόλας !

----------


## DiTz

> θα τους μεταλάβω κιόλας !


Έχω την αίσθηση οτι αυτή είναι δουλειά του Pater Mariou (awmnmarios)...

Ευλόγισον!  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

μέσα όπως πάντα άλλωστε........

----------


## pkent79

Και από εμένα μέσα.
Και λόγω ότι δεν δουλεύω, θα είμαι από τους πρώτους.
Επιτέλους να βρω κανονικά μια θέση να καθίσω.  ::

----------


## prometheus

Πρόσχομεννννννννννν

----------


## ap6674/sw1ggw

Kαι εγω θα εμαι εκει

----------


## tsilochr

θα κρατάτε κανένα πανό για να σας αναγνωρίσουν οι νέοι πελάτες?

----------


## papashark

> θα κρατάτε κανένα πανό για να σας αναγνωρίσουν οι νέοι πελάτες?


Θα είμαστε 10-15 μπάκουροι, το τραπέζι θα έχει επάνω ένα σωρό gadget, αποκλείετε να μην μας καταλάβεις  ::  

Συνήθως καθόμαστε στο μεγάλο τραπέζι μόλις μπεις.

----------


## mbjp

επισης οποτε μπαινοβγαινουν οι σερβιτορες τα κεφαλια μας γυρνουν σε απολυτο συγχρονισμο  ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## smarag

Αχχχχχχχ! Τι κρίμα.  ::

----------


## prometheus

> Αχχχχχχχ! Τι κρίμα.


Άννα, δες τί κάνεις τώρα ... δεν θα έρθει ούτε ο smarag  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> Αχχχχχχχ! Τι κρίμα. 
> 
> 
> Άννα, δες τί κάνεις τώρα ... δεν θα έρθει ούτε ο smarag


Α, ολα κι όλα, άμα δεν έρθει το αγαπημένο μου παλικάρι (άννα μιχαλάκη), δεν έρχομαι ούτε εγώ.

Πως θα κάνουμε ανάσταση χωρίς τον Άννα ?

----------


## smarag

> .... δεν θα έρθει ούτε ο smarag


Για πές μου που δίαβασες ότι δέν θα έρθω ?  ::

----------


## arxon

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω και εγώ αύριο να μπαίνω σιγά σιγά στο κλίμα.  ::

----------


## smarag

> Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω και εγώ αύριο να μπαίνω σιγά σιγά στο κλίμα.


Ναι Ναι ... Αντε να βλέπουμε και νέο κόσμο  ::

----------


## mbjp

το meeting αυριο θα εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια γιατι θα παρευρεθω μετα απο πολυ πολυ καιρο (ακουω τον papashark που πανηγυριζει κιολας  ::  )

----------


## SV1EFT

Βλέπω πολύ θερμό κλίμα θα είμαι σίγουρα και εγώ.

----------


## papashark

> Βλέπω πολύ θερμό κλίμα θα είμαι σίγουρα και εγώ.


Aμα αντέχεις φέρε και το 765 μαζί σου  ::

----------


## SV1EFT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SV1EFT
> 
> Βλέπω πολύ θερμό κλίμα θα είμαι σίγουρα και εγώ.
> 
> 
> Aμα αντέχεις φέρε και το 765 μαζί σου


αμέ!!!  ::

----------


## pkent79

Nikpangr, στο meeting θα φέρεις διαφημίστριες;  ::

----------


## smarag

> Nikpangr, στο meeting θα φέρεις διαφημίστριες;


Γιατί πάνο ενδιαφέρεσε ? Αλλίως δέν θα έρθεις στο meeting ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Εγώ δεν θα έρθω αν δεν έρθουν διαφημίστριες...
Εσύ δεν θα έρθεις αν δεν έρθει η AnnaMichalaki...

Να δω ποιός θα έρθει τελικά...  ::

----------


## smarag

> Εγώ δεν θα έρθω αν δεν έρθουν διαφημίστριες...
> Εσύ δεν θα έρθεις αν δεν έρθει η AnnaMichalaki...
> 
> Να δω ποιός θα έρθει τελικά...


κακίες  ::   ::   ::  εγώ δέν είπα πουθενά παραπάνω ότι δέν θα έρθω.  ::

----------


## pkent79

Το εννοούσες με το λυπημένο και γεμάτο πόνο επιφώνημα σου...

Μην κρύβεσαι.  ::

----------


## smarag

> Το εννοούσες με το λυπημένο και γεμάτο πόνο επιφώνημα σου...
> 
> Μην κρύβεσαι.


καλα θα σε κανονίσω το βράδυ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Το εννοούσες με το λυπημένο και γεμάτο πόνο επιφώνημα σου...
> 
> Μην κρύβεσαι.






> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pkent79
> 
> Το εννοούσες με το λυπημένο και γεμάτο πόνο επιφώνημα σου...
> 
> Μην κρύβεσαι. 
> 
> 
> καλα θα σε κανονίσω το βράδυ.


Εδω υπαρχει ενας ερωτας μεγαλος!!!!!

----------


## smarag

> το meeting αυριο θα εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια γιατι θα παρευρεθω μετα απο πολυ πολυ καιρο (ακουω τον papashark που πανηγυριζει κιολας  )


Βρε Μιχάλη,

Μην δίνεις τέτοιες υποσχέσης αφου δέν μπορείς να τις κρατάς  ::

----------


## arxon

Τελικά κατάφερα να έρθω....  ::  αλλά δεν κατάφερα να σας βρώ...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ελπίζω στο επόμενο να σας βρω κιόλας!

----------


## pkent79

Φάτσα κάρτα ήμασταν. 6-7 άτομα. Δεν ρωτούσες;

----------


## arxon

Εντάξει δεν έχω δει κανέναν, είχε αναφερθεί ότι θα παίζουν gadgets, δεν είδα καμιά παρέα με gadgets όμως, γενικά δεν έιδα μεγάλη παρέα, ρώτησα τους σερβιτόρους/ρες και δεν ήξεραν.

Να ρωτούσα όλους μέσα στο flocafe θα ταν λίγο κουφό  ::  

Βασικά ήμουνα από τις 9 παρά τέταρτο μέχρι 9 και 10 περίπου, είχατε μαζευτεί τότε?

----------


## pkent79

Κάποιοι ήταν εκεί ήδη, εγώ κατά τις 9:15 πρέπει να έφτασα.
Καθόμασταν στο μεγάλο τραπέζι (πάντα εκεί) στο ισόγειο.

----------


## smarag

> Τελικά κατάφερα να έρθω....  αλλά δεν κατάφερα να σας βρώ...     
> 
> Ελπίζω στο επόμενο να σας βρω κιόλας!


Καλά μας δουλεύεις ?

----------


## smarag

> Εντάξει δεν έχω δει κανέναν, είχε αναφερθεί ότι θα παίζουν gadgets, δεν είδα καμιά παρέα με gadgets όμως, γενικά δεν έιδα μεγάλη παρέα, ρώτησα τους σερβιτόρους/ρες και δεν ήξεραν.
> 
> Να ρωτούσα όλους μέσα στο flocafe θα ταν λίγο κουφό  
> 
> Βασικά ήμουνα από τις 9 παρά τέταρτο μέχρι 9 και 10 περίπου, είχατε μαζευτεί τότε?


Το μεγάλο τραπέζι που είχε και ένα καράβι πάνω το είδες? Εκεί καθόμασταν .

----------


## mbjp

> Βρε Μιχάλη,
> 
> Μην δίνεις τέτοιες υποσχέσης αφου δέν μπορείς να τις κρατάς


παρηγγειλα πιτσα εκατσα να δω και μια ταινια..και περασε η ωρα  ::   ::

----------


## arxon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από arxon
> 
> Εντάξει δεν έχω δει κανέναν, είχε αναφερθεί ότι θα παίζουν gadgets, δεν είδα καμιά παρέα με gadgets όμως, γενικά δεν έιδα μεγάλη παρέα, ρώτησα τους σερβιτόρους/ρες και δεν ήξεραν.
> 
> Να ρωτούσα όλους μέσα στο flocafe θα ταν λίγο κουφό  
> 
> Βασικά ήμουνα από τις 9 παρά τέταρτο μέχρι 9 και 10 περίπου, είχατε μαζευτεί τότε?
> 
> 
> Το μεγάλο τραπέζι που είχε και ένα καράβι πάνω το είδες? Εκεί καθόμασταν .


Καλά εντάξει πέρασα πολλές φορές από μπροστά το τραπέζι με το καράβι το είδα αν λέω σωστά ήταν δεξιά μόλις μπεις από την κύρια πόρτα.

Πρέπει αρχικά να ήσασταν 4 άτομα και ύστερα κατά τις 9 και 10 που έφευγα  ::  είχε πάει και μια κοπέλα. 

Εντάξει τόσο κόσμο είχε δεν ήξερα κανέναν  ::  δεν σας γνώρισα  :: .

Τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρω που κάθεστε. 

Ήμουνα τόσο κοντά...!  ::

----------


## pkent79

Είχατε και κοπέλα και την διώξατε πριν έρθω;

Ντροπή σας!!!!!

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από arxon
> 
> ...


Ρωτάει ό κόσμος...

----------


## smarag

> Είχατε και κοπέλα και την διώξατε πριν έρθω;
> 
> Ντροπή σας!!!!!


Οχί ήταν η γνωστή σου κύριε pkent. που σας μίλαγε.

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> 
> Βρε Μιχάλη,
> 
> Μην δίνεις τέτοιες υποσχέσης αφου δέν μπορείς να τις κρατάς 
> 
> 
> παρηγγειλα πιτσα εκατσα να δω και μια ταινια..και περασε η ωρα


Μπραβό και μας ξέχασες εμάς  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

οχι ρε..εβρεχε κιολας..που να βγω με τη μηχανη μετα  ::

----------


## pkent79

::  και με αναζητούσε;

Καιρό είχε να με δει... Λες να της έλειψα;  ::

----------


## smarag

> οχι ρε..εβρεχε κιολας..που να βγω με τη μηχανη μετα


καλα σε συχωρο.

----------


## SV1EFT

Ποιος βράχηκε ποιο πολύ από τον Πάνο τον Papashark χθες ?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από arxon
> 
> ...


H "κοπέλα" ήταν η Αννα, client από την Καλίπολη.

Χθες ήταν ίσως το ολιγομελέστερο meeting Πειραιά που είχαμε ποτέ.

9 άτομα μονάχα... 

Ηταν επειδή δεν είχαμε μάσα μετά, την επόμενη φορά θα σας έχω και μια σούβλα κοκορέτσι στο τραπέζι μπας και έρθουν περισσότεροι  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ποιος βράχηκε ποιο πολύ από τον Πάνο τον Papashark χθες ?



Μια χαρά ήμουν, μόνο μπουφάν, παντελόνι, κάλτσες και σώβρακο άλλαξα για 2' που έκανα με το μηχανάκι, το πουκάμισο όμως ήταν μια χαρά !  ::  

Μετά φόρτωσα το αυτοκίνητο και έφυγα από τον Πειραιά με καταρακτώδη βροχή στις 12:10.

Στις 12:20 βγήκα από το Σχιστό και σταμάτησε η βροχή, είχα κάτι ψυχάλες και μπόλικα νερά στον δρόμο μέχρι και την χαλυβουργική, ενώ από τα διόδια μέχρι τον Πόρο δεν έπεσε σταγόνα, άσε που από τον Ισθμό μέχρι τον Πόρο είχε και φεγγαράδα γαμάτη. ελάχιστη κίνηση, πανέμορφη διαδρομή, το καταφχαριστήθηκα, αν εξαιρέσεις ότι ειχε πάχνη στον δρόμο.  ::

----------


## pkent79

Μου χρωστάς μια σακούλα.  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Παιδια ισως να ερθω και εγω, μιας και την αλλη φορα ελειπα!  ::

----------


## smarag

> Παιδια ισως να ερθω και εγω, μιας και την αλλη φορα ελειπα!


Που να έρθεις έγινε αυτό το meeting.  ::

----------


## DiTz

> Παιδια ισως να ερθω και εγω, μιας και την αλλη φορα ελειπα!


Πάτερ, ευλόγισον...!!!

Είσαι κορυφή!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Εμ... ξενύχτης είναι ο μικρός, θα έφαγε του σκασμού (προπονείται για τα κοτομπεϊκον του Ηλία), φούσκωσε και τα μπέρδεψε.  ::

----------


## DiTz

> Εμ... ξενύχτης είναι ο μικρός, θα έφαγε του σκασμού (προπονείται για τα κοτομπεϊκον του Ηλία), φούσκωσε και τα μπέρδεψε.


Εχει λιώσει στις προπονήσεις και στους αγώνες...
Τον ξεζουμίζουν!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Παιδιά, χαχαχαχ

Καλά εγώ άαααλλο διάβασα 


Χαχαχαχ

Έφαγα και έφαγα καλά, του σκασμού δηλαδή  ::  

Είμαι έτοιμος για τον κοντομπεικον του Ηλία!!!  ::  

Διαμαντή, οι προπονήσεις συνεχίζονται....  ::   ::

----------


## DiTz

> Διαμαντή, οι προπονήσεις συνεχίζονται....


Και προς τι τα  ::   ::  ;;;

Δεν πιστευω να μην σου αρέσει κι όλας...  ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Θύμωσε που δεν τα κατάφερε με την πρώτη.
Εδώ άλλοι με μεγαλύτερα στομάχια και δεν το κατάφεραν βρε Μάριε.  ::   ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από awmnmarios
> 
> Διαμαντή, οι προπονήσεις συνεχίζονται....  
> 
> 
> Και προς τι τα   ;;;
> 
> Δεν πιστευω να μην σου αρέσει κι όλας...


Οχι βρε, θα θυμωσω μαζι σου???
Ποτε  ::  

Ετσι τα εβαλα!





> Θύμωσε που δεν τα κατάφερε με την πρώτη.
> Εδώ άλλοι με μεγαλύτερα στομάχια και δεν το κατάφεραν βρε Μάριε.


χχαχα!Οντως, αλλα θα τα καταφερω την επομενη φορα, σιγουρα!!!!!!!

----------


## Dreamweaver

> και στους αγώνες...
> Τον ξεζουμίζουν!!!



Ειναι δυναμη σου λεω.......  ::

----------


## ap6674/sw1ggw

> Εδώ άλλοι με μεγαλύτερα στομάχια και δεν το κατάφεραν βρε Μάριε.



΄΄΄ τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης '''''

----------


## pkent79

Για εμένα το λέω...
Μια μέρα ολόκληρη έμεινα νηστικός για να φάω κοτομπεϊκον.
Φυσικά έσκασα ακόμα και έτσι.  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Πιστεύω πως ο Πάνος πρέπει να έχει ένα μυστικό της επιτυχίας του….
Και δεν μας το λέει…  ::

----------


## papashark

> Πιστεύω πως ο Πάνος πρέπει να έχει ένα μυστικό της επιτυχίας του….
> Και δεν μας το λέει…


πφφφφ.....


Ερασιτέχνες...


Εχω πολλά χρόνια εντατικής, σκληρής, επίμονης προπονησης, από μικρό παιδί, και περιμένετε να ακούσετε το "μυστικό" ?...

----------

